# Very Wierd!!



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mickey seems even MEANER than he was with his tankmates! Is he just natrauly aggressive or is something maybe bothering him?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Red bettas do seem to be more aggressive and tempermental than the other colors and this is not a fluke. It has seemed to be a true and binding thing among the breed. For some reason bettas of this color seem to be more aggessive and less able to be tamed down. Most of the reds I have had have had temper issues. Most had to be kept alone and/or simply watched all the time if they had tankmates. It is not something that is likely to change with little Mickey I am afraid. Sorry the little guy is giving you so much trouble. Some breeders will tell you that the more robust the coloring of the betta the more tempermental they are. I do not know as I would go quite that far but i do know that the reds seem to have that problem.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh He is just ment to not have tankmates I guess!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I know it is unfortunate but when they are raised the way they are ... alone, it does make it hard for some of them to adjust to having others in the same water as they are in. They just do not understand that it is allowed to be there. It is not their fault but the nature of their existence. They do not know anything else and some of them are not able to make the switch to be community fish. It would be like whipping a dog for doing what comes naturally to them so do not blame him but he does need to be alone and will be a happier fish for the ability to be alone. The others will be happier too so do not think you are punishing him, it is the way HE prefers to be or he would have accepted the company. He will be a much nicer fish allowing him to be what his nature is telling him to be, believe me. That is the best and kindest thing you can do for him and will make him much more comfortable in his own life. We have to be careful not to try to demand that they live the life we want to have them lead, but they should be allowed to live the life they really want to so they will be the happiest. Some fish do not want to be with others and do not seem to feel loneliness and some bettas are definitely like that. Please do not think that Mickey being alone is going to make him sad, it will not. That is putting a human emotion on him that he does not have. He is much sadder being in a tank that is unfamiliar and crowded to his way of seeing it, and will be better off if he is allowed to live the life that he prefers. This happens a lot with little red bettas, more than other colors for some reason. It has happened to me with one and will to others as well and has many that I am aware of. There is NOTHING you have done or can do to change it. This is why it is always a good idea if you decide to put a betta with other fish in the same tank to have a back up plan. You simply cannot know whether they will accept other fish with them until you try but if they will NOT then there is nothing to do but move either the betta or the others. So do not beat yourself up over it and go on to do what you need to do to make the fish the happiest. It will work out in the end.

Rose


----------



## AlexisPets (Aug 27, 2009)

W0W!!! I am thinking of getting Bettas and possibly trying to breed them. I already talked to Chickadee in the chatroom. And I just want to say to Chickadee that it was nice chatting with her and I'm glad I had the opportunity to chat with, meet her, and learn from her, I hope I see her again in chat. She's a nice lady and will gladly help anyone with what she can/knows, that is my impression of her. IMHO, she is a valuable person to have as a friend and on this forum. I learned alot from Chickadee and I'm sure she has more to offer. Anyway, I'm glad I found this post and to help me decide if I want red Bettas or not. Thanks Chickadee!!!  P.S. I would have sent her a PM telling her all this, but I want everyone to know that Chicakadee is a nice, friendly, knowledgeable person, if they didn't already know.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

the red betta thing is sad as they are very beautiful fish and lots of people really want a "red one" but it gives all of them a bad reputation sometimes when the first one is a real stinker. they don't understand that the bettas start out life so solitary by necessity and just do not learn to play nice when most types of fish are learning their "schooling manners" and they do not seem to be able to develop them later if they don't have the opportunity to get to be around other fish.

Thanks so much for the nice words but now I have a lot to live up to....*r2 Will have to work super hard at it. LOL

Rose


----------



## AlexisPets (Aug 27, 2009)

I think you already shown most of us you can live up to it.  Otherwise you wouldn't of been "Betta Section Manager" Everyone and anyone can be a "mod" (sorry mods) and yes, I'd love to be one someday, but not anyone can be a manager. See?  

Hard work can be a good thing as long as you don't get burned out or stressed out. And hope it pays off. 

Well, as much as I'd love to have a red Betta, I would also like to put it in my community tank. So until I can keep a red Betta by itself. I won't get one. Besides there are much more beautiful Bettas out there with nicer color(s). So my idea of getting one isn't totally out of my head.

YAY!!! For options....lol


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I will have to say that I have had almost every color imaginable in bettas and some of them more than a couple of times, and there is a difference in the temperment by color choice. I have seen it and had it be alive and well in my own tanks so I do not dispute the fact. The hotter the color the hotter the temper seems to be the general rule. I had a lovely blue betta who loved his otos in the tank so much he would sleep with them in the afternoon and until they wiped my computer last week I had a cute picture of the oto clinging to the tank side under the end of the heater and a little betta butt turned to me napping right alongside of him. when the otos slept he would go down to where they were and cuddle on the gravel and nap there but when they were up and about then he slept in his plant. He really did like tank mates. He was the most docile betta I ever owned....and I got him because I was told he was a GREEN but after a few weeks of good food and care he turned the prettiest blue I have ever seen. I have pics of him in my gallery... Under Alexander. (he was originally going to be Alexander the Green...*r2)

Rose
:0


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

How is Mickey doing today and I am sorry I did not get online more yesterday but I hit a button on my computer and lost my wireless and did not know how to get it back...not a bit computer literate. *y2

Rose
*r2


----------



## Ishy (Apr 14, 2009)

I guess I'm lucky. My new Betta, Red, is becoming a purplish reflective red on his body and has bright red fins - and he's the biggest pushover! I'll drop his food and one of the guppies swoop in and grab it but can't actually eat it, so it will just swim around pushing the food. Red is just like "Whatever..." He doesn't care about the other fish at all, nor the frogs, not one bit of interest or interaction. But I did buy him from a community display tank so that may be why.
I agree that Chickadee is very knowledgable and sweet


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Me and my mom Ordered a betta fish at first but he never came! So we went to the LPS and bought him for my sister but now he has became my betta fish! He wasn't in a communty tank when We bought him.(We still Don't know why the betta didnt come! We think maybe we didnt order him right!!)



kayl!


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Have you tried shaking your finger at him and saying "Bad Boy" , or maybe a little sign facing the inside of his tank, saying Mickey does not play well with others ?? No maybe thats not a good idea, he may just get worse. If you cant tell, Fish psychology, is not my strong suit *#3








I thought this might be a good hat for Mickey LOL
*


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't forget he needs his motercycle LOL!!*r2


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

It makes all the difference in the world if they are used to being in a community setting, but those found in the cups are usually not ever with others and it is a real throw of the dice when you take one and just have to wonder if they will beat up on the other fish.

Mickey will be fine now that he is in a tank by himself...besides being a loner he is young yet and more peppery than if he had a bit of age on him. But you don't want to purchase an old fish either.

As far as not getting the betta, did you pay for it and not receive it? If so you could have gotten your money back or gotten a replacement fish. The person who sold it to you needs to make the order right if they were paid. 

You do have to be careful ordering online as some of the dealers are not very reputable sometimes...that is why I order from the same people usually as they have good reputations with me from before.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

We ordered the Betta fish from Cylipso's breeder and we sent a email saying we didnt get our betta fish and we are still waiting for a reply.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

If you have done business with them before and no problem then possibly they did not get the order or it was delayed. Not good business but you never know when emergencies happen. I have ordered and then had the fish DIE before it was sent to me and they had to get a new one. It can happen to anyone but they should notify you if there is a hang up on their end.


----------

